# What degree/work requires the least amount of social skills?



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

What degree would lead to a job that would require the least amount of social skills. A job that wouldn't be to tough on people who are socially inept and awkward(no friends etc.). It would be better if you would stay why you said so.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

http://www.wrongplanet.net/postt70497.html


----------



## empireness (Mar 1, 2013)

Research


----------



## janey b (Dec 8, 2013)

Accounting, Nighttime Security, Lab and Computer Technician jobs are good choices for those who want little contact with others. I do accounting work and the less you talk, the better.


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

A factory job is one with minimal socialising, although it can be very physically demanding.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

empireness said:


> Research


Not necessarily. Depending on the area you may have to network and liaise like hell to get enough participants, keep them, get access to facilities you need, get adequate funding, deal with authority figures, present and communicate at conferences etc... Only the analysis / report writing part is safe.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

^^^
One reason I never went to grad school. Little interaction is required to be an analytical chemist and a bachelor's degree is good enough.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

tooafraid said:


> A factory job is one with minimal socialising, although it can be very physically demanding.


High turnover rate.


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

M0rbid said:


> High turnover rate.


And what's worse is over here most of the factories even want you to have experience. So even trying to get a factory job is bloody hard!


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Welding. :um

"Hood down, a** up!" as they say! :roll


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

English teaching


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Some kind of computing degree. Or Novelist, if you think you can crack it. Note that the later is a LOT of work and even if you do manage to write a book, its a highly competitive market. Still even if you don't make it, it can be fun and fulfilling on some level, though you don't actually need a degree for it.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

Major in CS, and just become a coder. Hell, you will be able to work from home half the time.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Slumknox said:


> Major in CS, and just become a coder. Hell, you will be able to work from home half the time.


What's the difference between majoring in Information Technology and Computer science? Isn't it better if you work as a team? How much social skills would you need if you are coding for a company?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Medical Technologist aka. Clinical Laboratory Scientist. Basically working with samples of blood alone in a lab..


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I work as a machinist, which doesn't require me to talk to anyone, ever. Most of the time I work by myself. Unfortunately, I had to take up a second retail job and that has been a huge wake up call. It's really really really bad.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Get an MS in library science.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

s2panda said:


> In Computer Science, you're working with code. In IT, you're working with hardware and software solutions. In either field, you need social skills because you're going to be working in a team (eg. coding) or helping others / explaining things (eg. IT consultant).


Can computer science be self taught? How much math does computer science and IT involve? Is computer science better for people with S.A since you get to work with your laptop alone if you're not coding with a team?


----------



## matrix79 (Dec 14, 2013)

Something technical and geeky. But if you have an issue like that it's probably better not to follow this inclination. Programming is good. Programmers tend to get absorbed so much they forget their life and themselves.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Crab fisherman


----------



## unpretty (Dec 14, 2013)

Computer Engineering (or any type of engineering, I guess)
Programming
Graphic Design
Accountant
Journalist (you have to be comfortable putting your name and face out there, though, prolly)
Something in education (science, english, etc) and then you could become an online teacher? A lot of colleges have online classes these days.


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Medical Technologist aka. Clinical Laboratory Scientist. Basically working with samples of blood alone in a lab..


Not exactly. I'm a tech, and speaking from experience, what contact you don't have with patients you make up for with coworkers and other health care providers. Communication is still needed even if you're not in a hospital lab.


----------



## ksinev (Dec 14, 2013)

Park Rangers have a lot of alone time, but then again, you have to be good in emergencies. Sorry if that sounds like a silly suggestion but one woman that I know that had social anxiety said her dream job was to be a park ranger because they work alone a lot.


----------



## ChrisSAS (Dec 7, 2013)

I remember when I was picking my major of accounting at university, the amount of interaction with other people was one of things that influenced me at the time. I remember the thought of marketing or advertising were down the list as I could not see myself in a brainstorming session floating ideas of some ad campaign. Not that my idea of finance was what I thought. I am afraid that I am yet to have a meeting free week.


----------



## musiclover442 (Dec 13, 2013)

I saw a youtube ad that said Canada's economy has been growing for three consecutive years and that our oilsands could create up to 800 000 jobs in the future. My friends have told me stories of people they know that go into the bitter cold of Northern Alberta, some of them having very little education and making crazy money in the oil fields. One of my options.

If youre American, maybe try Texas, or catch a flight to Edmonton.

Anywhere else Im outta ideas


----------



## jimmysheva (Nov 20, 2013)

i'm seriously sick of the corporate environment. especially with people who won't stop pushing me to socialize more, talk more, joke more. the work itself is fine. it's the people i can't stand. i don't know the alternatives though. i heard people make money blogging. i'm also thinking about making android apps. i think i can do it, i just need to learn animation. i'd love to be a novelist but the chance of making it is slim.


----------

